# I Am Bruce Lee



## karatechop (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't worry, I'm not claiming I'm Bruce Lee! 

*I Am Bruce Lee *is an awesome new documentary about the legend of martial arts. Has anyone seen it/ know anything about it?







According to the web, "The documentary includes new intervews and clips from  Bruces rarely seen appearance in the TV series Here Come The Brides,  previously unreleased (and believed to be lost) colour footage of Bruce  at Ed Parkers Long Beach Karate Tournament, extensive footage of Bruce  training and tutoring James Coburn in the backyard of his Los Angeles  home (including Chi Sao training in Wing Chun that have never been seen  before) and the first official release of Bruce in Seattle practising  Chi Sao."

Check out the trailer...






I think I'll go watch *Enter The Dragon* now


----------



## elder999 (Jun 25, 2012)

karatechop said:


> Don't worry, I'm not claiming I'm Bruce Lee!
> 
> *I Am Bruce Lee *is an awesome new documentary about the legend of martial arts. Has anyone seen it/ know anything about it?



Shown regularly on Spike TV, since it was first shown back in March......


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2012)

I saw part of it on Spike TV iin March, but I was not able to see the whole thing and I really wanted to and from what I saw of it I do really want to go back when I have time and watch it


----------



## Bobby135 (Jun 25, 2012)

I saw it and thought it was very good.  It was also pretty cool to find out the Al Bundy is a BJJ guy and a pretty good martial artist!!


----------



## elder999 (Jun 25, 2012)

Bobby135 said:


> It was also pretty cool to find out the Al Bundy is a BJJ guy and a pretty good martial artist!!





Jason Alexander is a Jeet Kune Do guy....but he tends to keep it kind of quiet...


----------



## karatechop (Jul 19, 2012)

Everyone's going crazy about this awesome new documentary over here in the UK! From TV spots;

http://youtu.be/MAlZQwZk7zc

to interviews on the BBC Radio - http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01kr71b/Today_14_07_2012/ (1 hour,22 mins in)


----------

